# Does anyone use The Aquascaper Complete Plant Food?



## Wulfen (25 Jul 2018)

Hello all.
Does anyone use: The Aquascaper Complete Plant Food?
https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/the-aquascaper-complete-plant-food-500ml-2370-p.asp
If so, what are your thoughts? 
I have been trying to decide what ferts to order when I get my tank and equipment.
The system will be:
Evolution Aqua The Aquascaper 600 Tank (L60 x W50 x H36) (108ltr)
Twinstar LED Aquarium Light 600S
Oase biomaster thermo 350 aquarium external-filter
Aquarium CO2 Kit Pro-SE Complete System 
Tropica Aquarium Soil 9L
Unipac Kivu Fine Sand 10
Jungle island with lots of mosses, small ferns and maybe some low growing plant like Cuba on the edges of the island.
Cheers


----------



## Zeus. (25 Jul 2018)

George Farmer gets some great results with it


----------



## Wulfen (26 Jul 2018)

Zeus. said:


> George Farmer gets some great results with it


His tanks look really healthy. Was just checking them out on youtube.
Also found the aquarium garden youtube channel, really cool! First time I have seen the aquascaper 600 tanks set up, happy days  
Problem is now, I just saw the aquascaper 900 and it's  got me thinking, I have room for that lol


----------



## rebel (26 Jul 2018)

This has come up before. 900 is always better than 600.


----------



## FJK_12 (26 Jul 2018)

works great for me. Would like it to come with a hand pump head for easy dosing though like the tropics fertilisers


----------



## Siege (26 Jul 2018)

Wulfen said:


> Hello all.
> Does anyone use: The Aquascaper Complete Plant Food?
> https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/the-aquascaper-complete-plant-food-500ml-2370-p.asp
> If so, what are your thoughts?
> Cheers



Like Zeus said George uses it and all of Daves tanks at AG use it. Very good results. Not too expensive on a 600 tank.

Nice choice of equipment.
Re changing to the 900 tank. Both tanks are good. 900 is nice size. No right or wrong.
If you go upto to the 900 you’d be wise to upgrade the filter to the 600 biomasterbiomaster for the extra flow.

I’ve got both sizes set up With your choice of equipment and all good


----------



## Zeus. (26 Jul 2018)

EI DIY salts cheaper and easy to do APFUK or TNC salts I do like/use the TNC ferts calculator for making up my stock solutions


----------



## Wulfen (26 Jul 2018)

rebel said:


> This has come up before. 900 is always better than 600.


I just looked so gorgeous


----------



## Wulfen (26 Jul 2018)

Zeus. said:


> EI DIY salts cheaper and easy to do APFUK or TNC salts I do like/use the TNC ferts calculator for making up my stock solutions


Cheers Zeus. It does not look as complicated as I thought, nice little easy to follow video won me over for Ei kit


----------



## Wulfen (26 Jul 2018)

Siege said:


> Like Zeus said George uses it and all of Daves tanks at AG use it. Very good results. Not too expensive on a 600 tank.
> 
> Nice choice of equipment.
> Re changing to the 900 tank. Both tanks are good. 900 is nice size. No right or wrong.
> ...


As soon as I saw the 900 on the vid, the first thing I did was go look at the Oase 600 thinking if I went with the cheaper Twinstar 900 lights and the Oase 600 I would only be looking at an increase of around £150.
But then I noticed that the Oase 600 has a Max flow rate of 1250l/h as opposed to the 350 model has a max flow rate of 1100l/h
Would not the Oase 600 be way under what I need? And In theory, I would need two of them?
Cheers


----------



## Siege (27 Jul 2018)

Wulfen said:


> Cheers Zeus. It does not look as complicated as I thought, nice little easy to follow video won me over for Ei kit



To begin with I used a complete liquid fertiliser. Very easy didn’t have to think about it.

Like Zeus, Now I make my own. Tnc calculator is good and easy to buy from them. Don’t forget to include some magnesium though. Works out very cheap in the long run. If you can make a cup of tea you can make your own fertiliser.

Just keep your empty fertiliser bottles to store your homemade one in!


----------



## J@mes (27 Jul 2018)

Wulfen said:


> As soon as I saw the 900 on the vid, the first thing I did was go look at the Oase 600 thinking if I went with the cheaper Twinstar 900 lights and the Oase 600 I would only be looking at an increase of around £150.
> But then I noticed that the Oase 600 has a Max flow rate of 1250l/h as opposed to the 350 model has a max flow rate of 1100l/h
> Would not the Oase 600 be way under what I need? And In theory, I would need two of them?
> Cheers



I’ve seen a few EA900 owners on here have added a powerhead/hydor instead of another filter


----------



## techfool (27 Jul 2018)

I do but I have only a small amount of water to dose, have low light and don't inject CO2.  I have good results with it.  It saved my anubias that I ready to ditch. I'm taking cuttings from that plant now.
A bottle lasts me over six months. If I was doing EI I would be looking for something less spendy.


----------



## HiNtZ (31 Jul 2018)

Zeus. said:


> George Farmer gets some great results with it



It's strange you know - when I read the title and saw "The Aquascaper" it instantly made me think of George Farmer.


----------



## Zeus. (31 Jul 2018)

Siege said:


> Don’t forget to include some magnesium though



The TNC calculator page has a link for a ppm calculator for the Mg  Just purchased 10Kg of high grade Epsom salts which should cover that for some time, cheap as chips


----------



## Lee iley (29 Aug 2018)

I use it only been using it for 2 weeks now in my 400 litre set up not noticed any thing just yet but I am hoping it will do good things. Never thought of making my own something to think about. I use about 16ml a day in my tank as it's a medium tech as I dose liquid carbon.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (29 Aug 2018)

I've used it for about 250 days now. I was only dosing micro before and all I can say is I've had brilliant growth, algae free. No signs of deficiencies in the plants. I suspect the key is not slightly overdose then do the big weekly water change as recommended by GF.


----------

